# Where to go in the US?.



## Skrabble (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

First time poster although i have read the forum for a while now. Basically as the thread title says, where to go riding in the US. I am hoping on being out with a mixed ability party next season, all of us have been snowboarding in Europe, Tignes, Avoriaz, Chamonix, Mayrhoffen etc (party is from the UK). Im looking for a resort that will have good conditions at easter next year and hope to stay 10 to 14 days. 

None of us are park rats but enjoy hitting a few kickers now and again, maybe some rails but ideally powder, groomers and trees, like i said a mixed ability group but everyone can link turns.

I have been looking at Jackson Hole & Snowbird however i think the terrain may be a bit full on at Snowbird for some members of the group (shame as they get loads of the white stuff it seems!), also heavenly as we were recommended by a couple who went last year. 

Would be good to have the resort on the hotel doorstep or minimal transfers on a morning and afternoon, plus have some decent snowboard shops in the resort.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

My advice would be to stay somewhere in Summit Co. Colorado, either in a resort such as you describe (Copper or Breck, or rent a house in Frisco/Dillon. Within minutes from any spot you decide to stay you will have alot of mountains to choose from and n the CO. high country you will be guaranteed a nice base at all of them in Feb/March/early April. Copper/Breckenridge/Keystone/A-basin are all within a few miles from one another and the Summit Stage bus system will take you to all of them. If you have/rent a car you will have an option to take a 20 minute drive and ride Vail, Loveland and Winterpark. Also, there are many ski shops and restaurants/bars in Frisco/Dillon and Breckenridge, and to a lesser extent Copper. Breck is a town with a resort feel as it completely envelopes the base of the mountain, including the lifts. Frisco is a town that sits at 9,000 ft/2750 m in the middle of all these great resorts.

The other option is Salt Lake City and some really great mountains within close vicinity of this major city. (Snowbird/Brighton/Park City/ and a bit up the road but well worth it Powder Mountain/Snowbasin) Utah is a bit different with regards to lifestyle whereas in CO you will walk past Cannibis Clubs in Breckenrige, in Utah they water down the beer and they have two resorts that are ski only Alta/Deer Valley. 

Either way if your spending 10-14 days in the US to board for the first time I would go for the Summit Co. Colorado experience. 

For either location you can go on VRBO.com and find vacation rentals by owner or if you stay at a resort I would say Breckenridge would be your best bet for both acreage to ride and off-mountain amenities.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

one other thing. Where ever you go I would get a season pass to that resort within the next month or so. It will save you a good amount of money if you plan to board all 10-14 days. Summit/Eagle county Colorado you can get the EPIC pass for Vail/Breck resorts.... it is about $600 for uninhibited access... Day passes are about $100. VRBO.com is where I always rent homes/condos from also.... that time of year it will be less expensive to rent... Im sure you could find 3 or 4 bedroom homes with everything you could ever want for $150-200/night....


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I would steer more towards Colorado, Heavenly is pretty overrated and overcrowded. Obviously CO is going to be crowded too, but that by that time of year they will have way better snow (It's going to be spring-ish conditions in Tahoe during Easter)and better terrain.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

I was at Breckenridge the week before Easter and I thought the conditions were for the most part great. We had over 12 inches of snow one day and there was still snow during and after the trip. If you end up considering going to Breckenridge, Abasin needs to be on your list of things to check out. That mountain was nuts. You're above the tree line so pretty much all white. Not so good when it's snowing / windy out because you then get white outs but still was a lot of fun in the powder.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

So many choices. 

Some rag on Tahoe, but I love the place. If you do Heavenly, you'll have South Lake Tahoe at your disposal. That is a full-on resort town with tons to do during your stay. If you're staying for 10-14 days, I assume you're going to want tons to do. When Staying in South Lake Tahoe, Heavenly is right there. The snow is just so-so, but those on the lower end of your group will enjoy it. You can also catch a shuttle bus every morning to Kirkwood or Sierra At Tahoe. Both are killer spots, with Kirkwood being more of a Snowbird-esque (Double-Black) mountain. Easter is April 8th, so if you're going the weeks leading-up to Easter, you should be golden. Later in April is more of a crap-shoot. (Airports From Reno-60 min Drive, From Sacramento-90 min Drive)

Summit County, CO would be good if you stayed in Breckenridge or Vail. Neither town is as big as South Lake Tahoe, but there is plenty of fun to be had at both. I would assume it would be a bummer to vacation in Dillon or Frisco without a car, especially for 2 weeks. The Public shuttle system is good in Summit Co, though. As others have said, Def Check out the Epic Pass. It'll get you access to Vail, Breck, and Beaver Creek, and I think A-Basin. That'll keep you very happy for 2 weeks. I've had hit-or-miss snow experiences in Colorado. Don't use this year's snowfall as a basis because it was surely an anomoly. Getting to Summit Co from the airport will cost you about 60 bucks each r/t via a service like Rocky Mountain Express. (Summit is 1.5-2hours from Denver International)

SLC: It is difficult to go wrong with SLC, though it could be pricey. There are premier resorts, the snow may very-well be the best snow on earth, thought the towns are eh. Again, for 2 weeks, you're not going to want to stay at Snowbird. It is surely nestled-away from the rest of the hub-bub. I hate to suggest staying in Park City, but the town is a good time. The Canyons Resort and PC Resorts are good, but definitely not the Caliber of Snowbird or Jackson Hole. If you don't stay in Park City, check-out staying somewhere in Salt Lake City. I know the bus system is decent, but I don't know it that well. (Can get from the Bird to the Airport in 40 mins)

Jackson Hole. Premier Destination that is difficult to get to and is known to have some of the gnarliest terrain in the States. But....once you're at JH, you probably aren't going to too many other resorts. JH is pretty much it.

Good Luck, Have Fun, and Suck it up and rent a car or two!


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

When is Easter next year? It was really late this year.

Tahoe and Jackson for pow and steeps, Colorado for resorts, good snow, high altitude.

If you are flexible, just go where the snow is going to be.


----------



## Skrabble (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies peeps, it good to get some real knowledge of the resorts in the US. Breck, Jackson Hole & the Tahoe area seem to be pretty well thought of. Please chip in if you have anything to add, we will be heading out the week leading upto easter and be around for the week after too. Can't wait!.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Skrabble said:


> we will be heading out the week leading upto easter and be around for the week after too. Can't wait!.


Translated to April 1-14thish.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

The PNW is also good and fun. If I had a vacation with the boys, it would be rent cheap condo for the week and drive to Mt. Baker.


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

I have only snowboarded in California, but if you decide on Lake Tahoe, it's a great area and you'll be spoiled for choice.

South Lake Tahoe is a rather large town with lots of shops, good food/nightlife, and some dusty old casinos. The Heavenly Gondola picks you right up from the middle of South Lake Tahoe, so there's no time wasted on commuting. But as people say, the snow is just so-so.

Around South Lake, Kirkwood is pretty awesome. Sierra-at-Tahoe is a smaller resort, mostly for when you just want a different mountain.

Another thing you can do is split the 2 weeks and spend one week on the north side of Lake Tahoe. You can stay in Truckee (smaller and a bit more residential than SLT, but still good food and such) and you'll have tons of resorts within a 20 minute drive: Squaw Valley, Sugar Bowl, Alpine Meadows, are all really fun. Homewood has really great views (like Heavenly) of the lake. NorthStar has a more full blown resort-like feel, but the terrain isn't as varied as the other ones mentioned. Mt. Rose is a nice resort, but it's probably easier to go from Reno (large'ish garish casino city) to there than from Truckee.


----------

